
On Countering Procrastination, Keeping Focused And Ripe, Juicy Tomatoes - iuguy
http://www.minklinks.com/weblog/2010/11/16/countering-procrastination-keeping-focused-and-ripe-juicy-tomatoes/
======
iuguy
I've found the pomodoro technique and while GTD gets all the headlines I
thought HN might want to know a bit more about something different.

I've definitely found that I procrastinate less using the pomodoro technique
(I'm writing this between pomodoros now) - or perhaps it's just that my
procrastination is now better organised.

Has anyone here combined pomodoro and GTD? What were the results like?

If you use neither, but have a system that works for you, what is it?

